# Pomona's Universal Pectin



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Do any of you use it? Likes/dislikes? I tried it today for the first time for raspberry jam (water bath canned) Seems to be gelling fine, but I'm noticing liquid on top of the jam in each Jar. Just a little bit, looks like condensation? I like the fact there is not preservatives in it, what are your thoughts on it vs certo or shur-gell?
Thanks!


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

I use Pomona's for jam, and have been very happy with it. Some jam takes a few days to jell entirely, which _might _explain the liquid on top. Things I like; being able to use honey in my jam (because I'm not supposed to have sugar), it makes a thick jam-the other pectins always made runny jam, I can double the recipe or make multiple batches with one box. Things I don't like; price- it can be expensive compared to the other types, it is sometimes hard to find, and some of the recipes I used to like use liquid pectin and I'm not sure how to convert them to use Pomona's instead. I don't even buy the other type any more, because for me, the things I like about it far outweigh the things I don't.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

THanks Michelle!


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I don't have anything to compare it to because this is the first year I've ever made jam, but it helps with the sweetness. I made peach jam with it and it was really good. I made blueberry with just sugar and it's *really* sweet and makes a much better ice cream topping.


----------



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

When I've used it (only once or twice) I liked it. When I was talking with a friend, though, she said she doesn't use it because once your jar is open the contents don't keep well. I check the Pomona website and indeed they say that the product should be used fairly quickly (I want to say within a couple of weeks but I don't remember for sure). We'd never go through a jar of jam in just a couple of weeks in my household.

Elizabeth


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I found out here in this forum that the reason you might taste a bit of a lemony flavor is because of the petic coming from a citrus source. I tried 2 different fruits with it (cherry and peaches) and both had a lemony undertone. I don't really care for it the way I had hoped.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Well, we've done about 100 1/2 pint jars of jam the last 2 weekends using Pomona's. My husband has been eating it every day and raves about it. Using it fast enough after opening does not seem to be an issue for us, nor has anyone who has tried the final products commented on taste being anything but good. I also like the fact that it was very easy to use in the process of jamming, and was easy for 3 people working together to get the pectin right. Gonna have to get some of the bulk Pomona's though, it is a bit pricy!


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

Ooh thanks for this post ~ I've been meaning to try it. Where is everyone finding it at a good price?


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

I found that Azure Standard has it in 1 lb bulk, Got to get busy and order some! Otherwise, around here I can only find it at Whole Foods and a local natural market called PCC


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Has anyone tried it with agave? Tried the pomona's for the first time this year, it has a wonderful jam consistency, without the sugar. (that was with a bit of honey)


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I haven't tried it yet, but I bought a pound because I'm tired of the sugar game. I'm eager this year to use it along with the reusable canning lids I found at auction. ;-)


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

plath said:


> Ooh thanks for this post ~ I've been meaning to try it. Where is everyone finding it at a good price?


http://www.pomonapectin.com/order.html

$48 a lb. Considering it'll make a lot more batches than regular pectin @ about $3 a box, I thought it will be worth it.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

$42.90 at Azure Standard https://www.azurestandard.com/


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I use it for jams and like it, especially because I don't need to use all that sugar. Even the low-sugar pectins like Sure-jell call for many cups of sugar - too much for my taste. Pomona's pectin lets you add just what tastes good to you.


----------



## Farmer Gab (Aug 28, 2007)

I love Pomona's (and I buy it directly from their website in bulk)! I have a neighbor that is a beekeeper so we get fresh honey all the time and I would MUCH rather use a little honey with Pomona's than a TON of sugar with other jelling options. Good luck!


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

I made strawberry jam with pomona's and agave, we didn't care for the flavor that the agave gave it, I've used honey or sugar in the raw before and it came out much better.


----------

